# BSNL online pay problem.. login problem



## the.kaushik (Mar 5, 2008)

Help me out! Any one using the bsnl online payment?
Last month i payed the bill online and was without any problem. This month when i try to login wih proper user id and password i get 
"As a step to increase security to your account, you are requested to register with a new Username and Password."
and as usual BSNL security means some gone case.. Now when i do so i get the following error. "An User already avails facility on this number!!!"

Can any one help me ASAP. By billing date is on 6th of this month so pls  

Also how to call the bsnl bb customer care bangalore from mobile?


----------



## 2kewl (Mar 5, 2008)

Why don't you try the toll-free 1600-424-1600 from a landline?


----------



## alok4best (Mar 6, 2008)

Really tough to reach them on this helpline.
U might get to talk to a person after waiting for half an hr on hold.
I think u can try e-mailing them the issue.I hd some issues with my phone sometime back. and they replied to the e-mail.
And also try to search for some direct contact nos of managers..

since u r from Bangalore. i guess these numbers will prove to be useful to you.
23115599
23308775.


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 6, 2008)

alok4best said:


> Really tough to reach them on this helpline.
> U might get to talk to a person after waiting for half an hr on hold.
> I think u can try e-mailing them the issue.I hd some issues with my phone sometime back. and they replied to the e-mail.
> And also try to search for some direct contact nos of managers..
> ...



Guys god help me.. damn i know my password.. because if i give wrong password it gives me error.. some other error.. and you know what bsnl has replied.. 

Dear sir,
	Thank you for contacting BSNL with your query. For any query regarding login problem please do give a written request to your nearest BSNL customer care center or fax it to 080-26658211.After verifying your signature the new password will be send to your mail ID. Please do mention your Phone number ,User ID and the mail ID in the letter.
				Thanks
				For BSNL,Bangalore


So is this not a problem with any of you using bsnl online billing system? Is it all happens to me.. I dont get time at all because of my busy schedule.. let me try to fax them.. dont know what are the steps after that.. this bsnl just ..... leave it!


----------

